

Git-Powered Developer Writing Competition + $100,000 in cash prizes - prtkgpt
https://www.airpair.com/100k-writing-competition?hntu

======
jkresner
First article published this morning:

[https://www.airpair.com/firebase/posts/making-a-keenio-
dashb...](https://www.airpair.com/firebase/posts/making-a-keenio-dashboard-
realtime-by-integrating-it-with-firebase--d3js)

------
joshowens
You need to get a Meteor category in there :)

~~~
mceoin
Know anyone at Meteor who we can chat to?

